# التحكم بشفرات الرفاص Controllable Pitch Propelle



## sasadanger (31 يوليو 2010)

التحكم بشفرات الرفاص Controllable Pitch Propelle
​الرفاص المثبت المصمم لسرعات كبيرة لا يمكنه إعطاء قدرة في سرعة منخفضة . و بالعكس أيضاً  الرفاص  المصمم لإعطاء قدرة لا يستطيع إعطاء السرعة الأعظمية !  الرفاص  متغير الخطوة يعطي كلاً من السرعة القصوى و القدرة العظمى ...

من الممكن دائماً الحصول على المردود الأعظمي للمحرك بغض النظر عن عمل السفينة . القدرة العظمى يمكن الحصول عليها من المحرك بدون تحميله بشكل زائد ( overloading ) بتغيير الخطوة . حتى إذا كان المحرك يشغل ونشاً أو مولداً فإن سرعة المحرك يمكن الحفاظ عليها بشكل ثابت فسرعة السفينة يمكن  التحكم  بها بتغيير خطوة  الرفاص  .

عند سير السفينة بسرعة أقل من سرعتها القصوى فإن استهلاك الوقود يمكن تخفيضه بشكل ملحوظ بتخفيض سرعة المحرك بينما نزيد خطوة  الرفاص  لتحقيق سرعة السفينة المطلوبة , في هذه الحالة المردود الكلي لنظام الدفع يرتفع ...

مبادئ العمل :

تغيير الخطوة يتم من خلال اتصال ميكانيكي من شفرات  الرفاص  إلى نظام تحريك هيدروليكي داخل علبة السرعة ( آلية سحب و دفع داخل محور  الرفاص  )

محور  الرفاص  يدور عادة باتجاه عقارب الساعة ( عند النظر إلى  الرفاص  من جهة مؤخرة السفينة ) .لتغيير اتجاه حركة السفينة , يتم تعديل الخطوة ببساطة !

هذا النظام يجعل السفينة تمتلك خواص مناورة عالية و ذلك حتى في حال السرعة المنخفضة , مجال تغيير الخطوة يتراوح بين السرعة القصوى للأمام و السرعة القصوى للخلف !



كيفية تثبيت و ضبط النظام

ستحتاج لكابلي تحكم منفصلين , واحد للتحكم بوقود المحرك و الآخر للتحكم بخطوة  الرفاص  ! كبل تحكم الخطوة يجب أن يكون متصلاً بمغير الخطوة على الجانب الأيمن لعلبة السرعة .

اضبط الكبل بحيث يكون مغير الخطوة على علبة السرعة بأعلى وضعية له عندما مغير الخطوة على الجسر بنفس الوضعية .

نضبط صواميل الإحكام وفقاً لمستوى التقدم الأعظمي ( سرعة أمامية أعظمية )و مستوى الرجوع الأعظمي ( سرعة خلفية أعظمية ) على مغير الخطوة على علبة السرعة .

مثال مساعد على الفهم : هل رأيت آلية قبضة الوقود لدراجة نارية ؟ أو قبضة المكابح ؟ أو دواسة بينزين السيارة ... جميعها بآليات مشابهة ... فقبضة وقود الدراجة النارية عبارة عن آلية للف سلك يشد بالتالي متحكم الوقود و على متحكم الوقود صامولة لإحكام ربط السلك !!

كيف يتم التشغيل ؟

تشغيل المحرك
شغل المحرك و مغير الخطوة على الجسر في وضعية حياد

وصل التروس
تأكد من وضعية الحياد آنفة الذكر . صل التروس بدفع قاطعة التروس ( مقبض التعشيق ) في لوحة المعدات .
عندما توصل التروس سيضيء ضوء إشارة في القاطعة .  الرفاص  يدور الآن !


ابدأ المناورة :
حرك المتحكم بالخطوة على الجسر بخفة و بشكل سلس للأمام أو للخلف حتى الوصول إلى سرعة السفينة المطلوبة , إذا كان المحرك في حالة تحميل زائد ( سرعة المحرك تتناقص ) قم بزيادة كمية الوقود .

التشغيل الاقتصادي
للحصول على أفضل اقتصادية في مصروف الوقود تأكد من أن خطوة  الرفاص  تتبع لعزم المحرك . مثال : إذا كانت سرعة المحرك 2000 دورة في الدقيقة قم بزيادة الخطوة حتى يبدأ المحرك بالوصول الى حالة التحميل ( تنقص سرعته قليلاً ) . راقب لون أدخنة العادم و درجة حرارتها لتجنب التحميل الزائد للمحرك .

فصل التروس
تأكد من وضعية الحياد لمتحكم الخطوة على الجسر ( للأعلى أي المنتصف ) . حيث السفينة لا تتحرك لا للأمام و لا للخلف . افصل التروس بدفع قاطعة التروس على لوحة المعدات . عندما تفصل التروس , ضوء الإشارة على القاطعة سينطفئ و  الرفاص  يتوقف عن الدوران !

المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​





​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مششككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------

